# Flat, ripped abs... Help



## Ryder13 (Jul 10, 2008)

So maybe some of you (or at least someone) can help me out here...

5'10"
202lbs.
Don't know body fat exactly... I'd say around 15%


I guess I have a decent build, but I just can't get my abs to look the way I'd like them too.  You can barely see them when I just stand up, but when I flex you can see them a little better.  When I'm sitting, leaning over I get a build up of belly fat near by belly button.  Also, I don't know if it's my posture or if i'm bloated or something, but when I relax my stomach is like distends outward a bit.  

My goal is to get rid of almost all of that and not have any rolls when i sit down.  To have abs whether i'm flexing or not.  I've tried different cardio workouts, from running, to brisk walking on an incline.  I also do Jiu-Jitsu in the evenings so that's added to the cardio I mentioned.  I started using those waist slimmers (it's an elastic band you wear around your mid section to make you sweat more during workouts).  

I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but i'm about 9 weeks out from having two hernias repaired around my belly button.  But I've had that roll there before hand so I don't think it was that...

Anyone have any advice or share something similar?  Any input would be great... Thank you


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 10, 2008)

To Get in single digit Bodyfat it takes many weeks of STRICT Diet.
Most cant suffer like that, Or even hold that condition for to long But I thinks its possible for anyone thats dedicated enough and can stick to it.

Ill post a few links for you to check out. Both are national level bodybuilders
and Know how to get LEAN.
It all comes down to the Clean eating for weeks.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31472
Link To Alex A. Advice


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 10, 2008)

Dave P. Advice and Q&A
http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29432&highlight=Pulcinella


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 10, 2008)

All the info you would ever need is right in these two threads.
Very up to date and from two badass EXPERIENCED dudes, talking from real life experiences. Better then any book or Magazine :smoker: 
Not Many have what it takes though..... How about it Ryder? You ready for Mind over matter? To eat like a machine every two hours? Can you handle eating the same Bland Shit every few hours for 2-4 MONTHS?


----------



## Ryder13 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Raj, you and a few other guys on this board have always been some of the first to help me out with a problem or to give me advice.  For that I greatly appreciate it and want to thank all of you.  

I'll take a look and study those two threads for sure.  I'm hoping I understand them enough to not have to look at them every time I want to remember something or do it on my own.  


Lastly, I'm down for whatever it takes to get the stomach I visually see myself with every time I look at myself now.  I was always a skinny kid, so to get to the size I am now, all I did was eat the same shit day in and day out for the last  4 years.  I just ignore all the petty shit and force myself to do it (or whatever it takes).  In the end, that shit won't even matter when I'll see every ripple in my stomach.  I know my mind is strong enough, I'm just looking forward to starting this.  

Thanks again Raj...


----------



## Ryder13 (Jul 10, 2008)

I forgot to list my routine's and what not...

So after reading those two threads, anyone that comes by this thread, please enlighten me on if I can achieve my goals of a ripped stomach...

A usual day...
Get up and without eating or so much as only drinking some water, I'll go for a brisk walk for about 30-45 minutes, and immediately after that I'll come back and hit the heavy bag for a bit and then do my workout with weights. 

In the evening I go to my boxing/kickboxing class and then my jiu-jitsu class right after.  

If I have to work in the mornings i'll do my walk/run and lifting as soon as I get home.  The only day I do cardio on my own twice a day is Fridays (I don't train any martial arts that day).  As saturday and sunday I train in the afternoons, but I usually break from lifting on Sundays.

OK, now that you've seen my routine's, I plan on following the diets outlined in the two threads that Raj showed me to read.

I'm staying away from sodas, juices, sweets and all crappy and junk foods.  I will drink only water, OCCASIONALLY (and i mean rarely) have a beer or two when the occasion rises. 

I could rotate the days I eat these foods or by the week... tell me what you think...

Typical meal day #1
Meal 1 - 12 egg whites and 2 whole eggs, 1 1/2 cups of oatmeal
Meal 2 - 8oz. ground turkey breast, 1 1/2 cups of rice
Meal 3 - 8oz. chicken breast, 1 1/2 cups of rice
Meal 4 - 8oz. steak, 6oz. baked potato
Meal 5 - Protein Shake and a salad

Typical Meal day #2
Dave says he eats the same 6 foods for 20 weeks...

Broiled chicken breast
Yams
Tuna
Eggwhites
Oats
Broccoli

He says he changes the amounts of these foods he eats and the amount of cardio he does... I can figure that out on my own.

Now that I've listed my workouts, cardio, and lifting routine's and the diets i'm DEFINITELY willing to follow, and the only foods i'm willing to drink for weeks... Do you think I can reach my goal?  Do you think I can throw in some Protein shakes more often?

Any input would be much appreciated... Thank you!


*I posted some pics, of what my stomach is now... and then i put pics of what I found online of what I would like to look like, and what I think is definitely do-able.*  I just had a double hernia that I needed surgery on around and in my belly button 9 weeks ago, so it still looks a little puffy.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ryder13 said:
			
		

> I forgot to list my routine's and what not...
> 
> So after reading those two threads, anyone that comes by this thread, please enlighten me on if I can achieve my goals of a ripped stomach...
> 
> ...



First of all it sounds like you have the dedication and the mindset to do this so thats a great start. Of course we can only go on what you write but just your wording etc shows you really want this.

Before I write my part I should say many think to get cut you have to live a life of bland eating etc. You simply don't. You can have a varied diet full of many different flavours and it is still great for you. Of course you need the basics.... protein. You just have some complex carbs and essential fats but keep them limited for your goals. So many just concentrate on the protein.. but you need carbs and fats for overall health and energy and well everything. 

Your diet looks good. But I would take away some of the rice. Too much starch (carbs) and that bloats you. It is important to have some rice (brown rice is great) but just keep it limited. The other things are sound though. But I would defo add 2 more protein shakes into the mix. That way you have 7 meals per day. If you want something with the shake just have fruit. Everyone is different but I always find the 4 mail meals and 3 shakes routine always works if done properly. 

I like the way you choose different protein sources... keep that cos it adds variety. Certain sauces do contain bad things (sugar, carbs, sat fat etc) but if used sensibily they will keep your diet not just great for a 6 pack but great tasting. Just using things like orange, lemon, lime, tomatoe, oregano, rosemary, pepper, thyme etc etc. The list really is endless. Some of those herbs I mentioned are great for adding to your protein sources for taste. Such as oregano and pepper with steak. Rosemary and thyme on lamb or chicken. I don't eat turkey (apart from Xmas) but you can make a nice cranberry sauce to go with that. By the way I don't mean packets. Just get some cranberries and alittle sugar (not too much) and but that in a pan.

Anyway for your protein look at the synthetek industries banner. Their protein is so good. Reason being it has no additives and is just pure protein with zero fat and carbs. So just adding that with your meals and the less carbs (starch) will be great.

Now on to your training. You said you have a rest day from weights on sunday. So I assume you train 6 days per week...? That is far too much. You should be doing weights 3-4 times weekly.

It sounds like you work hard... but imo your doing far too much. You can do cardio everyday. But I would say for you 3/4 weight sessions and 6 cardio sessions per week. The fact you do martial arts is great and adds variety and of course the skill and health aspect.

It is great to do cardio first thing. But I would personally not do all you do. I can't believe you do those 3 things without eating... mainly the weights part. I would just drink water and instead of doing a brisk walk do a 30-45 min intense cardio session. Then have a protein shake with fruit just after. Then alittle later have something to eat (about 1 hour). Then do your usual days things. If you want to go the gym to do weights make sure you have something in your system for energy.

Obviously it is hard to comment cos I don't know your working hours etc. But even when you want to cut more doesn't necessarily mean more! Your cardio should be intense. But of course it is good to walk lots and do less intensive cardio at times.

By what you write I bet you have probably been abusing your abs most days. Abs are not made in the gym but the kitchen. Most would be fine with 1 intense ab session per week. I personally do 3 ab sessions. I do 3 different methods and do them each day (so each routine is different). Just remember your abs are like any other muscle if you train them too hard they will grow and that is not a good look when they are sticking out too much.

I am certain you will reach your goals. You just need a few minor modifications and you are sorted. You have all the foundations in place. Anyone can have a 6 pack. Although genes do come into place alot (more than most other body parts). Just meaning the structure and peoples metobolic rate etc. I know people and their 6 packs are really weird looking and not proportional but on anyone they are a good thing. So just keep it up and keep us posted on your progress. Just do what Raj says and may be pick up some of the stuff I wrote and I am sure you will be like that pic you posted.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2008)

By the way if your ever in the gym and your gonna do weights and cardio. Don't do the cardio first. Do it after your weights. I can imagine you do both cos you do the cardio first thing in the morning and just want to fit everything in. So I would just do the intense cardio when you do it first thing. And do your weights on other days or in the evening.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 11, 2008)

From looking at the current pics., you can get there!  It's just what rAJJ said, "Many weeks of strict diet".  Use the threads he's posted as great guides.  Bottom line,  Some people have it in them and some don't.  You most likely do...So just effin do it man.


----------



## Ryder13 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey thank you Elvia and Tyrone for the encouragement and help.  


To answer your question Elvia, I didn't know I was doing too much.  I guess I can do 3 or 4 hard lifting days during the week and maybe 3 intense cardio sessions first thing in the morning, and then the martial arts too.  

I usually do abs 3 to 4 times per week... 4 or 5 different exercises at 20-25 reps per exercise.  

1. Lying down leg lifts
2. Standard crunches
3. Left side crunches
4. Right side crunches

5. Not sure what my last exercise is called... But it's when your legs are 6inches off floor, and you brace yourself on your hands (as if you're leaning back) and you bring your knees to your chest at the same time you bring your chest forward, then you extend yourself again.


Other than that, I definately didn't consider that I may be going at it too hard, too much.  And I'll make those changes to the foods for sure...  I know I have the mindset to do this.  I used to cut serious weight for wrestling all the time, by any means.  So I think my mind is in the right place...  And I do hope to look like those pics soon.  I think it'll be easier if I maybe wrote my weekly workouts (lifting and cardio) down so i can keep myself organized...

Again, thank you Ty and Elv for your time and thoughts... I will hopefully make posts of my progress, and even throw a pic up every now and then...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2008)

By the way I will post some pics. Just because even though I think it is great if anyone is willing to help someone in the gym. You know if you have one fella showing other how to do something in the gym. And if they have the knowledge then cool... it doesn't matter what they look like. If you know you know.. you could be 6ft ripped or 5ft 4 and tiny with no muscle tone... knowledge is knowledge. But I just find it funny when someone is really into training and exercise and knows how to be ripped but isn't. Like I know some who is a PT and has no mucle tone whatsoever.

By the way I have no pics taken ever. But I just got some taken the other week and the first one is from a few years back. I should add I have come off a bulking cycle so the 2nd I am not ripped. I have more a 4 pack. And I am not having 1/2 the protein I should be that changed yesterday. I should be proper ripped again in 6 weeks.

By the way it should be a ad for MT2. Raj that was after about 10-15mg of MT2. Look how pale and pasty I am in the first pic. MT2 is just a tanning peptide for anyone who doesn't know. Most take 50mg for a course. I only done 30mg and didn't go in the sun much and went black/brown. Everyone is shocked at my colour.

My stats are 24, 6ft 3, 200 pounds. Not sure of bf... don't really care. I can easily get it to 8% if I want... just takes time. I know I am nowhere as big as many on here but I am trying and am still very young. My ideal weight is about 220-230.

Oh and yes I know it is embarassing how much I am tensing. I was only 20 in the first pic.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2008)

It won't let me attach the other pic.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ryder13 said:
			
		

> Hey thank you Elvia and Tyrone for the encouragement and help.
> 
> 
> To answer your question Elvia, I didn't know I was doing too much.  I guess I can do 3 or 4 hard lifting days during the week and maybe 3 intense cardio sessions first thing in the morning, and then the martial arts too.
> ...



By the way the routine you just wrote... the 3/4 hard lifting days etc.... is far better than my current routine. Just keep it up and don't lose heart and you will be great.

Your routine looks decent. Just keep it varied. It is really good doing them first thing without food (burns alot). Do some days with the exact rep routines. But something that is really good is to have 4/5 attempts. Not for side crunches but for an exercise such as normal sit-ups. The BEST is lying flat and having one leg straight on the floor. The other being bent so your foot is by your other knee. And do them nice and slow with perfect form. You shouldn't have a set number but just do as many as you can. That may be 20, 30, 50, 100 etc. Then after 1 min break try again. Do it 4 or 5 times... you will burn bad. It really does work. Don't do it everytime (1 or 2 per week - you don't need anymore). 

Other tip that most might not think of doing is do them again when you are hurting. I don't mean in pain... but when they are apparant.. when you feel them. That is the key to abs... getting a connection. It is much harder to do as opposed to something like your bi-ceps. So try that routine again in the morning after you done it in the night.. A few months of that with the diet you will be ripped.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tyrone said:
			
		

> From looking at the current pics., you can get there!  It's just what rAJJ said, "Many weeks of strict diet".  Use the threads he's posted as great guides.  Bottom line,  Some people have it in them and some don't.  You most likely do...So just effin do it man.



Bump


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2008)

Done it. By the way anyone just looking at this... I don't think I have a 6 pack here (read above)


----------



## Ryder13 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Elv...

Anyways this is my changed routine... I made a weekly schedule.  Tell me what you think...

*Monday* - 30/45min. Intense Cardio
                            -Shadowboxing
                            -Running/Sprints
                            -Jumping Rope
             30/45min. Weights
                            -Chest
                            -Shoulders/Traps
                            -Abs
            PM Workouts.... Boxing, Jiu-Jitsu

*Tuesday* - 30/45min. Cardio
                             -Brisk Walk

              30/45min. Weights
                             -Legs

              PM Workouts... Kickboxing, Jiu-Jitsu

*Wednesday* - 30/45min. Intense Cardio
                             -Shadowboxing
                             -Jumping Rope
                             -Rounds on the Heavy bag

                             -Ab Workout

                   PM Workouts... Kickboxing, Jiu-Jitsu

*Thursday* - 30/45min. Cardio
                             -Brisk Walk

                30/45min. Weights
                             -Back/Traps

                PM Workouts... Boxing

*Friday* - 30/45min. Intense Cardio
                          -Shadowboxing
                          -Running Sprints
                          -Jumping Rope/Plyometrics

            30/45min. Weights
                          -Arms

*Saturday* - Jiu-Jitsu/MMA

*Sunday* - OFF


Is this still too much?  I took what input I got and put it all together... 4 lifting sessions in the week, 3 intense cardio sessions, and 2 minor cardio sessions.  That with the diet I'll be following... I'm hoping for people to mistake me for a washboard :wiggle:


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 11, 2008)

I forgot to add...ELVIA1023, GREAT info and helping a fellow bro out, not that you don't always but, Outstanding bruther!!:smoker:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ryder13 said:
			
		

> Thanks Elv...
> 
> Anyways this is my changed routine... I made a weekly schedule.  Tell me what you think...
> 
> ...



That looks really good. But to be honest it still looks too much. 4 weight sessions per week is lots. Then with your cardio that is a great routine. It's hard to say cos I don't know what you do for each martial arts session. Plus I don't know if your serious about the fighting..meaning do you want to compete or is it just a hobbie. If you wanted to compete then I would say you know more than me so just do as much as you want.

But interms of having a well balanced routine your martial arts could fit most of your cardio session anyway. If your only doing the martial arts everyday for exercise/hobbie then I would say reduce that. But if your serious about it.. like I said you know more than me and you need to be doing as much as possible. And anyone doing it 6 times per week must be serious.

But I will say it is far better than the 6 days per week. It looks good. Just alittle much. I always wanted to go the gym more cos I thought more is better but after a few months of the 3/4 time weekly I knew I was going the right way.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just read it over again and I didn't realize it is the martial arts in the PM. I thought you was doing your workout leaving and then going back. And on weight days doing them too! But looking at it again it looks like a HARD routine but a great one. If you put full effort in it should be great. Just think about what your gonna be doing during your martial arts and if it is loads of cardio that day maybe change your other things that day. But you look like you have a good routine. Short intense cardio is better than long easier cardio for your goals. I walk for hours per day but when you have a routine like yours the 45mins brisk walk is not needed apart from when warming up etc. So don't think you are ruining your routine for taking stuff like that out. Your probably improving it due to more time for recovery etc.

Remember to change it every 6 weeks or so. Just swopping to 3 weights session instead of 4 and swopping over exercises etc. Having stability but also flexibility. I have wrote about that in other threads in the natural section. Just mixing it up from time to time. Anyway like I said keep us posted and keep asking cos there are loads of guys on here (like Raj, Tyrone, Alpha, Alin etc) who will give you great info. Happy training


----------



## Ryder13 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes I'm extremely serious about it... I want to see where I can take it and what I can do with it.  The martial arts for the most part is just learning new things, going over skills, and other such things... then near the end we can go live/spar if we want to...

To be honest, I appreciate your opinion and encouragement, but if I do anything less than that, I'll feel like I'm not doing enough.  I'd rather leave it like this and then if I need to take a break for a part of the day or even a whole day i will be able to afford it without losing much.  

But thanks for taking a look and letting me know... and helping me out with everything... Thanks broseph


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 11, 2008)

Just remember Ryder the Diet is the #1 key here in what your wanting.
Goodluck and remember its Just mind over matter....Tell yourself its a test of character


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ryder13 said:
			
		

> Yes I'm extremely serious about it... I want to see where I can take it and what I can do with it.  The martial arts for the most part is just learning new things, going over skills, and other such things... then near the end we can go live/spar if we want to...
> 
> To be honest, I appreciate your opinion and encouragement, but if I do anything less than that, I'll feel like I'm not doing enough.  I'd rather leave it like this and then if I need to take a break for a part of the day or even a whole day i will be able to afford it without losing much.
> 
> But thanks for taking a look and letting me know... and helping me out with everything... Thanks broseph



No your routine is spot on. I just originally thought you was sparring/fighting/intense cardio during all/most your martial arts sessions. Plus you have been doing it for a while now so know you can do taht much. Like Raj just said it is mainly about diet. I just didn't want you overtraining and wearing yourself out. Just give it up but reduce the weights. If you follow that routine you wrote and are strict with diet and effort you will do great. Let us know in a few weeks how you are getting on.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 11, 2008)

I just checked out your pics Ryder.... Your in pretty good shape already.
Nothing like this Big belly Im sporting right now 

Stick to the clean diet and youll blow them guys in your goal pics away.
your not far from that now. Like elvia said though all the set-ups and crunches in the world will not bring them out if theres to much Bf%
The Lower the Bodyfat gets the more the muscles will start to seperate and shrinkwrap.


----------



## Ryder13 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks guys... That gives me even more motivation to know that I made a routine that some would say looks hard and worth it.  Also, that you say I'm nearly there and I can blow those goal pics out of the water.  It's 11:50pm, and after already doing my workouts for the day, what you said gives me that much motivation to go at it right now...

I'll definitely post some pics in a few weeks to show any progress... I appreciate you all being behind me, as well as myself being behind me too.  I think I'll be happy with everything in the end, and I'll hopefully be able to wash some clothes on my new washboard  

Thanks again all, and you'll definitely be hearing from me soon!


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 24, 2008)

Ryder13 said:
			
		

> So maybe some of you (or at least someone) can help me out here...
> 
> 5'10"
> 202lbs.
> ...




at 15% bodyfat your not going to see your abs very well.
You must train them hard with variety of exercise BUT also have BF% very low to see them


----------



## Ryder13 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nearly three intense weeks into the workout I posted and the diet (which I've been extremely precise with, and I think that shows)....  I definitely think those goal pics are do-able.  Give it another 5 or 6 weeks and hopefully you won't be able to tell the difference between me and those goal pics...


As of now, anyone have any criticism?


----------

